# United Towing's GUARDSMAN of late 70's era



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

Mid 1970's United had four "super-tugs" built in Holland for North Sea operations. GUARDSMAN, LINESMAN, WINCHMAN and SERVICEMAN.

Until their sale to become ALIANZA whatever, myself and several others have only ever seen them in real life or photographically wearing the Star Offshore Services markings on their twin funnels/uptakes; that was until this week.

I have now seen an aerial photo (presume SkyPhotos) of GUARDSMAN at sea towing a Land & Marine owned barge, posted in the "Special Purpose Vessels" section of the gallery rather than the tugs section.

In that image she is clearly wearing the United houseflag on the black topped yellow funnel and does not have the 1977 awarded "Queens Award to Industry" logo on the side of her superstructure.

The question now is if anyone can say with certainty when she and perhaps her sisters also, wore these markings?

I have corresponded with a couple of people whom I know are quite knowledgable of the United Towing vessels and even they were unaware of this period.

I have since obtained another image of the same occassion, obviously from an overfly sequence, but with tug more broadside so markings much clearer but will not post due to potential copyright issues

Thanks in advance

Bill


----------



## Pete Jordan (Sep 27, 2010)

Hi Bill.
I was mate on the "Guardsman" from new until '79 when I left to join the RNLI at Spurn point. I left it a few times to be master on various other tugs but went back again. Great tug. I am afraid I cannot help with the actual dates of it having an "unadorned" funnel but it most certainainly had just a yellow funnel with black top at one stage. That is until one of the mechanics, Brian (Hainstock I think) painted a life size guardsman on the funnel, comlete with busby and carrying an anchor on his shoulder. If I come up with any dates, photos etc: I'll let you have them.
Pete (Jordan)


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

Pete Jordan said:


> Hi Bill.
> I was mate on the "Guardsman" from new until '79 when I left to join the RNLI at Spurn point. I left it a few times to be master on various other tugs but went back again. Great tug. I am afraid I cannot help with the actual dates of it having an "unadorned" funnel but it most certainainly had just a yellow funnel with black top at one stage. That is until one of the mechanics, Brian (Hainstock I think) painted a life size guardsman on the funnel, comlete with busby and carrying an anchor on his shoulder. If I come up with any dates, photos etc: I'll let you have them.
> Pete (Jordan)


Many thanks Pete.


----------



## sam2182sw (Jul 24, 2005)

Hi Pete i do remember that old man Wilbrum when mad in the office sam2182sw


----------



## Richardashore (Jan 26, 2012)

*Guardsman - early days*

Hello - I was C/E during the build in Hendrik Ido Ambacht and sailed on her for about a year. The funnels, during my time were yellow, black top and with the Star Offshore logo. The caricature of the guardsman was painted on the bridge housing but although appreciated by some of the hierachy it had to be covered up (I think the first attempt was white painted chart paper) for the Dunlin "A" tow out - a high profile job by Guardsman, Linesman, Winchman and Serviceman + Typhoon and another tug (that broke down and was hip towed by Guardsman whilst they sorted it).


Pete Jordan said:


> Hi Bill.
> I was mate on the "Guardsman" from new until '79 when I left to join the RNLI at Spurn point. I left it a few times to be master on various other tugs but went back again. Great tug. I am afraid I cannot help with the actual dates of it having an "unadorned" funnel but it most certainainly had just a yellow funnel with black top at one stage. That is until one of the mechanics, Brian (Hainstock I think) painted a life size guardsman on the funnel, comlete with busby and carrying an anchor on his shoulder. If I come up with any dates, photos etc: I'll let you have them.
> Pete (Jordan)


----------

